# Maybe I can do it after all...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I realized that after posting up a pic of how I wanted my Iron Man to look 

I needed to put my money where my mouth is and accept the confident support that people here gave me. So after a couple of nights over the last week this is what I’ve come up with. I've still yet to finish the arm proper including the hand and putty in the bigger joints.

The one thing I took note of really quickly was that the plastic on this kit is a lot more brittle than some of the other Moebius kits. You can actually see the small crack in the shoulder pad from when I took it off the top arm section.(refer pic 1) I found that by using the trusty dremel and grinding away the inside of the altered pieces I was able to score n snap them with a sharp blade much quicker. The little rocket launcher is some plasticard laminated together the sanded and filed to shape with some evergreen tube topped off with a missile tip from my bits box. Inside the forearm is a piece of 3/8 evergreen tube so I could rest the launcher on. The only thing I could really do with his head was to simply sand n file away the neck til I got the angle and position I wanted. His hand is a bit trickier as I pretty muchhave to file each joint then break the pieces aprt to reposition. 

Apologies for the last shot being a little out of focus but it was more for me so I got the position right. I'm also unsure at presant wether I'll be running any lights in him as well. 

Cheers,

Alec.:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Very Nice. You're off to a great start. have you thought about scouting some gundum kits or toys (transformers etc..) to get a fist that would be less work to make look like IM's fist than to alter the kit part?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job so far, Alec. That pose is one of my favorites from the Iron Man movie. 

Sean


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Very Nice. You're off to a great start. have you thought about scouting some gundum kits or toys (transformers etc..) to get a fist that would be less work to make look like IM's fist than to alter the kit part?


Thanks Lou... I hand't actually considered any sort of replacement hand. Thats a bit out of the 'out of the square thinking' for me 

Thanks also SJF. It is a good pose and to me it tell a story with out know one. The other pose that is really cool is the one as he fires his repulser into the rocket battery as he is hovering.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

What I've got so far...

In the end I went with no lights. Apart from the reconfigured arm I just wanted to do something with out to much fuss. What I have done so far is assembled and primed him. Then applied a good base coat of chrome/silver all over. I did this to help with the, I Hope, finer scratches and chips that you see on him after he climbs out of the small hole he made crashing into the ground. I'm not sure I got the head right but without completly rebuilding the entire neck what I've got is ok and the hand even though it's not as clenched as the screen cap image came out pretty good too. I don't think the pics show it but I widened the panel lines in his armour on the same side as his raised arm, again "I'm hoping" that when the jobs done it will give the impression that the they have seperated with the body movement...


Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its starting to shape up really nicely, Alec :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

hedorah59 said:


> Its starting to shape up really nicely, Alec :thumbsup:


Thank you sir. 

So after a couple of weeks and a forced rest from a bit of an extreme sport injury... I got back to it. My first hurdle was some issues with the metalic red from Mr Hobby/Gunze It went through the AB fine but when it dried it went kind of pink rather than the red???? So in the end I resorted to the old hand and brush method. From the pics it's easy enough to see that I went for a more grungy/in action look on him with some chipping and scuff marks to the suit. Over all he looks pretty good to me with the exception of a couple of seems that seemed to have emerged from the filling and sanding and with modesty pushed aside I am very pleased with the look of the base too. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Extreme sports injury, huh? The most extreme I get is going up and down the stairs when the elevator is broken :lol: Well, I'm glad to see that you are recovered and finished this up. I think your repose really worked out well, and the paints are great. I like that you added some 'battle damage', it makes him look a lot more 'alive' :thumbsup: Great work!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful work Alec. I love the pose. Not sure yet how I want mine posed, you have given me inspiration.

Herb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work! Thanks for posting those pics.  

~RK~


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely Done. Have you thought about turning the head so he is looking at what he is going to fire the missile at?

I have turned the head ever so slightly on my kit and it adds so much to the basically static pose.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

hedorah59 said:


> Extreme sports injury, huh? The most extreme I get is going up and down the stairs when the elevator is broken :lol: Well, I'm glad to see that you are recovered and finished this up. I think your repose really worked out well, and the paints are great. I like that you added some 'battle damage', it makes him look a lot more 'alive' :thumbsup: Great work!


Thanks again hedorah59  Thats about as extreme as my wife would like for me too



Ductapeforever said:


> Beautiful work Alec. I love the pose. Not sure yet how I want mine posed, you have given me inspiration.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb  Usually its yours and the others on here that inspire me. I'm honored it's done now in return.



Roy Kirchoff said:


> Nice work! Thanks for posting those pics.
> 
> ~RK~


You are welcome. 



Parts Pit Mike said:


> Nicely Done. Have you thought about turning the head so he is looking at what he is going to fire the missile at?
> 
> I have turned the head ever so slightly on my kit and it adds so much to the basically static pose.


Thanks mate  Actually his head is turned and slightly tilted but yet in the pics it dosen't show up as much... I proberbly could have done more with his head but my sculpting skills weren't up to a rebuild of his neck.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Alec,
Very Nice! you can tell a lot of care went into it

I agree, the neck can be a bear to work with. 
If I had one bit of advise to pass on it would be that you might want to revisit the area around the main chest pieces, there is more black there than you are showing. You did such great work on the right armpit area, you just need to carry the black out a little further

Again, Kudos to you sir, the pose is fantastic!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Lou. 

Not sure what you mean about more black?? All the little grooves and recesses were actualy inked in with a fine brush and on the finished piece they are fairly contrasted. I checked out some more screen caps and I actually should have done those larger seperations between the rib plates in silver. When my hand gets a bit better (I kind of did some heavy work with it when I shouldn't have...) I might go back and redress it some which I have to do anyway as some how the white has gone a pale shade of pink under the drop of krystal klear...


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice effort looks a little off to me with his head not looking in the direction he is pointing. Besides that very nice


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Alec,

The instructions call for a flat black to go "Depressions at front of neck, depessions at upper corners of chest and depressions in sides of torso under arms"

Basically the areas between the shoulder plates and the chest plates.

that's all I'm sayin'


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great job Alec, I can see it would have been difficult getting the head looking in the direction of the gun as the neck turns to the left from base to top on the kit. I think what you have done is very effective, and the paint looks excellent.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Alec,
> 
> The instructions call for a flat black to go "Depressions at front of neck, depessions at upper corners of chest and depressions in sides of torso under arms"
> 
> ...


Ohh I understand where you mean now.  :freak: I'll attack those when I fix his chest light :thumbsup: after my hand can hold a brush some what better than at present 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> Great job Alec, I can see it would have been difficult getting the head looking in the direction of the gun as the neck turns to the left from base to top on the kit. I think what you have done is very effective, and the paint looks excellent.


Thanks mate


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It looks like you did a good job! The conversion work and paint look very nice. I knew the neck would be a lot of work if you turned his head to look where he's pointing. Just tell people he fired the rocket and started turning his head back around to face front!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Bruce Bishop said:


> It looks like you did a good job! The conversion work and paint look very nice. I knew the neck would be a lot of work if you turned his head to look where he's pointing. Just tell people he fired the rocket and started turning his head back around to face front!


Thanks Bruce 

His actuall pos has the arm almost straight/horizontal so combinr that with his head posi I'm going for the almos the weapons near the ready look 

cheers,

Alec.


----------

